# my short term goal blended with my long term goal



## mbmb (Oct 17, 2012)

We are 37 years old, came in Canada 7 years ago, gross income a little over 100k together. I started with a couch potato approach after I have been annoyed how little my child’s RESP returned in 2.5 years from a combination of GIC’s and MF.

Here we are today: 

*Assets:*
Apartment: 260K
TFSA, RRSP husband, Savings, cash: 130K
RESP: 14K
Loan to family: 10K
Car ~12K
Total assets: 426
*
Liabilities:*
Mortgage: 160 K

*Net assets:* 266 K
*
Portfolio allocation:*
Savings: 40%
CAD ETF 22%
US ETF: 20%
International ETF: 15%
Trading crazy stocks: 3%
Total: 100%

We can save around 2000 a month, and probably will increase with a couple of hundreds starting next year when my child will go to Full day kindergarten, and we will try to manage paying only after school. 
Also considering but not yet convinced to enroll into ESPP for 15% of the income, which will bring US allocation to around 25% (+ or – depending on the performance)

We have to upgrade from 1 bedroom apartment to something bigger: a 2 bedroom apartment most likely, this being the reason of having 40% allocated to savings. My RSP contribution room is untouched, and probably won’t do it until we buy a bigger place to live. 
Thinking of selling our place and rent it back until we buy the bigger place (I have in plan to buy a “in construction” unit)

Short term goal: buy a bigger place to live
Long term goal: one of us to retire by 55 years of age

Any suggestions how to blend the short term goal into the long term goal?


----------

